
One More Way to Encrypt a Message - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.02875
======
drdeca
I don't understand why this uses base 10.

Why would a serious cryptographic primitive be based on base 10?

Maybe I misunderstand the purpose of this paper?

It says in the paper that they also found a way to break it, unless I misread
it.

I only skimmed it, but I am confused as to the purpose of this paper. Are they
proposing that this be used?

